# *Baby Red Tegu*



## Pavlor (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,

I'm sure this has been asked a million times. I'm getting a baby red tegu boy that came into the world on 28th May, so he'll be four months old. I'm in contact with the breeder but I think all info is the best way to go about it. I found this whilst sniffing around the forum: http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/tegu-care-sheet.7704/
But someone said this is outdated and needs updating -- if so, could anyone direct me to an updated version? Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Pavlor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a million times. I'm getting a baby red tegu boy that came into the world on 28th May, so he'll be four months old. I'm in contact with the breeder but I think all info is the best way to go about it. I found this whilst sniffing around the forum: http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/tegu-care-sheet.7704/
> But someone said this is outdated and needs updating -- if so, could anyone direct me to an updated version? Thanks!


It is fine as is, in my opinion. Glad you are looking on this site. Good luck with the new tegu.


----------



## Pavlor (Jul 24, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> It is fine as is, in my opinion. Glad you are looking on this site. Good luck with the new tegu.



Thanks, Walter1. Am getting him in September so I have time to do as much research as possible. There was something I found a little ambiguous - should the beef liver and cod liver oil be put into the ground turkey and fed every day? It said "once a week" in the link but then went on to say how to mix it all in and freeze it, etc.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 24, 2016)

No. Beef and cod liver oil is its own meal. Another meal is ground turkey or chicken thigh meat, another is whole prey, such as frozen/ thawed mice, another can be high quality wet dog food. Always dust with plain calcium. Fruit sometimes is good if it'll take it. Hardboiled egg is good. Whole prey should dominate.


----------



## Pavlor (Jul 24, 2016)

It says to add the beef liver and cod liver oil into the ground turkey, that's why I found it ambiguous. Just trying to sort it all out and it's always difficult at first! So the staple should be f/t mice and chicks then ground turkey/beef liver/cod liver oil once a week plus calcium-dusted insects and fruit?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pavlor said:


> It says to add the beef liver and cod liver oil into the ground turkey, that's why I found it ambiguous. Just trying to sort it all out and it's always difficult at first! So the staple should be f/t mice and chicks then ground turkey/beef liver/cod liver oil once a week plus calcium-dusted insects and fruit?


Yes, that's a good plan. Remember, tegus are primarily carnivores. In the wild, a meal's a meal, so they'll scavenge and eat frits, etc. For best health, above is good. As he grows, and they grow FAST, insects will drop out of the diet. Last thing, while I'm thinking about it, small prey= two small mice better than one large mouse. 

Bon apetite!


----------



## Pavlor (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks, again!


----------

